# stuffed elderberry venison roast



## Jolly_Roger (Feb 1, 2013)

375 ml elderberry wine
4 cloves garlic pressed
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup worcestershire
2 Tbls soy sauce
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp marjoram
1 tsp thyme
3/4 cup sugar
stir together and marinate roast for 24 hours 
in a non stick skillet saute untill just tender:
1 medium onion
1 bell pepper---I used green
4 or 5 sticks celery chopped
split roast and put 1/2 the vegetables on it, 
put 1/2 pound bulk pork sausage on it
sprinkle with 1/2 cup shreaded cheddar cheese
roll it up and pin with toothpicks, put it in a baking pan, then put rest of the vegetables on it and pour the marinade on it.
cover with foil and bake in a 350 degree oven for about an hour--depends on size and desired doneness.
Tried this and it was delicious!


----------



## pjd (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my god, I am hungry!


----------

